# Limited Contract Resignation



## darinbomzy (Apr 22, 2015)

I am working for an LLC company here in Dubai under a limited contract. I've been here for 7 months now and I am planning to resign.

Can someone tell me if I my employer can force me to pay them 3 months salary as stated in the offer letter that I signed? I called MOL and they told me that as per the law, it should only be 45 days worth of salary. They are not giving me a direct answer if my employer can force me to pay what's stated in the offer letter.

Also, if I'll transfer to a semi-govt owned company, will a ban matter?


----------



## JAngeles (Apr 23, 2015)

Offer letter doesn't matter.
Your labor contract does. You get and you pay only what the ministry says, not what your company dictates.


----------



## omrano (Jul 13, 2014)

You can get your labor contract copy from MOL website, just use this link MOL Contract


----------



## darinbomzy (Apr 22, 2015)

JAngeles said:


> Offer letter doesn't matter.
> Your labor contract does. You get and you pay only what the ministry says, not what your company dictates.


Okay thank you. Hopefully, my employer and I can settle this amicably. Do you have any idea if the labor ban will affect my employment with a semi-govt owned company?


----------



## darinbomzy (Apr 22, 2015)

I already have a copy of my contract. There's no stipulation whatsoever regarding the 3 month penalty like in my offer letter.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I really think you'd be best advised to take your Arabic contract and the English letter of appointment to the MoL.


----------



## mattexpat (Sep 28, 2014)

A related question: I just tried to log into the MOL website to view my contract information and the system replied with "Employee Information Doest Not Exists." Does that mean my employer has not filed my contract with the MOL? I only have a signed offer letter; I never received any kind of formal contract. Thank you.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

mattexpat said:


> A related question: I just tried to log into the MOL website to view my contract information and the system replied with "Employee Information Doest Not Exists." Does that mean my employer has not filed my contract with the MOL? I only have a signed offer letter; I never received any kind of formal contract. Thank you.


Have you had a blood test? Have you got a resident's permit in your passport?


----------



## mattexpat (Sep 28, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Have you had a blood test? Have you got a resident's permit in your passport?


Yes to all; I have my Emirates ID as well. Have just never seen anything other than my offer letter. Also unsure why I can't log into the MOL website with my information.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

mattexpat said:


> Yes to all; I have my Emirates ID as well. Have just never seen anything other than my offer letter. Also unsure why I can't log into the MOL website with my information.


There's two copies of the Arabic contract, one for you and one for the employer. If they haven't given you one, they should have. It's pretty standard. Perhaps give the MoL a call and ask them.


----------



## darinbomzy (Apr 22, 2015)

mattexpat said:


> A related question: I just tried to log into the MOL website to view my contract information and the system replied with "Employee Information Doest Not Exists." Does that mean my employer has not filed my contract with the MOL? I only have a signed offer letter; I never received any kind of formal contract. Thank you.


I had the same problem before...You should answer "Yes" to the question asking if you have a labor card even if you do not have it physically. You still have a labor card number and that's what you should input.


----------



## thilina1988 (Dec 4, 2015)

Dear darinbomzy,

I am working for an private company here in Abu Dhabii under a limited contract. I've been here for 8 months,Now my company management planing to close,and they planing to shift us to Iraq,But I don't like to go Iraq,

so please tell me,how can I find new job from UAE without labour band,please advice me


----------

